# 608 .357 tigger



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

I just bought a 608 with the 8 3/8 for competition shooting. I was wondering to know if any of you performed a trigger job on this gun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

I am considering purchasing that exact gun. How do you like it?


----------



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

I like it. I'm a big Ruger revolver fan but they don't make a .357 with a 8" or longer barrel. Actually nobody but Taurus does with the exception of Freedom and few other high dollar revolvers.

Anyways, the finish is not as good as a Ruger or S&W, but the fit is good. The SA trigger is superb out-of-the-box, much better than Ruger and S&W, no creep what-so-ever and it brakes like ice, really nice.

The DA is a bit raspy due to the way the transfer bar is engineered. Not a biggy because I don't use this gun in DA. Don't get me wrong it's not bad but not as smooth as a Ruger DA (best DA out there IMO).

The porting system is actually more like a compensator. They did not just drill the barrel. the actual barrel stops before the porting begins. Then there is an expansion chamber with the ports on top. Very nicely engineered, and it works it's not a gimmick!

It's a 8 shot, so that is appealing as well.

The frame was designed for .44M so it's beefy.

The recoil is minimal thanks to the weight of the gun and the porting.

The springs are spot-on, no need to replace them with lighter ones unlike Rugers.

Also there is no need to polish the SA notch because there is no creep.

Again my 608 has an incredible SA.

The one thing you might have to replace kinda often if you do a lot of DA is the cylinder stop plunger spring that IMO is a bit too light. I think a heavier one will make lock-up better. I don't worry too much because again I only used this gun in SA competitions.

The grip is not too bad but I still put a Hogue on it. I put Hogue grips on all my guns.

If Ruger made a .357 with a 8-10" barrel I would have bought that one instead.

Nonetheless I'm very happy with my 608.


----------

